# Vispas online bestellen funktioniert nicht



## vecci24v (1. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
2 Freunde wollen sich einen Vispas bestellen, leider funktioniert das nicht mehr.

Bei der Adresseingabe kommt immer die Meldung:

_Unbekannte Postleitzahl/Hausnummernkombination eingegeben, Adressdaten können nicht abgerufen werden._

Egal welche Adresse man eingibt, immer das selbe Ergebnis. Und das jetzt schon seit 1-2Wochen.
Auf Emailkontakt kommt keine Antwort.

Hat jemand das gleiche Problem oder eine Idee, woran es liegt?

mfg


----------



## jochen68 (1. September 2019)

Ruft doch notfalls mal bei der Sportvisserij an. Mir wurde bisher sofort und freundlich geholfen.


----------



## fishmania (3. September 2019)

Hat jemand eine Lösung? Ich stehe vor dem gleichen Problem und fahre morgen früh nach Holland. Die Telefonnummer ist für mich weder vom Fest- noch Mobilfunknetz erreichbar... Toll...


----------



## fishmania (3. September 2019)

Also mein Kumpel hat bei der Hausnummer statt "21" die "2121212121" eingegeben, dann ist er weiter gekommen. Bei mir geht das leider nicht. Das ging auch nur vom Smartphone aus... Habs auch auf dem Smartphone versucht - Keine Chance. Die haben definitiv ein technisches Problem... Und das, wenn ich einmal im Leben nach Holland zum Angeln will...


----------



## rhinefisher (3. September 2019)

fishmania schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Lösung? Ich stehe vor dem gleichen Problem und fahre morgen früh nach Holland. Die Telefonnummer ist für mich weder vom Fest- noch Mobilfunknetz erreichbar... Toll...



Im erstbesten Angelgeschäft den Vispas kaufen...


----------



## fishmania (3. September 2019)

Lösung nach stundenlangen Versuchen:

Das Problem muss irgendwas mit den Cookies zu tun haben. (Getestet auf verschiedenen Geräten und in verschiedenen Browsern)
Nach jedem Schritt der nicht funktioniert, muss man unten links auf die Cookie Einstellungen klicken und alle Cookies erneut erlauben. Dann schaft man es bis zum Ende durch. Sehr mühsam, aber die einzige Lösung. Beim Bezahlvorgang am Ende auf keinen Fall den Haken setzen, sondern einfach Paypal auswählen und zahlen. Ca. 20 min danach bekommt die E-Mail mit dem vorläufigen Vispas.


----------

